
Retro Gaming with Raspberry Pi - IgorPartola
http://learn.adafruit.com/retro-gaming-with-raspberry-pi?view=all
======
eliben
Upvoting it simply of out pure pleasure to see an interesting post on HN in
the swarm of boring politics crap it's filled in recently.

~~~
IgorPartola
Exactly why I posted this, along with many other articles, though only this
one stuck :)

~~~
s-phi-nl
Time for some articles on the innards of Lua (or Smalltalk, Scheme, Erlang,
Forth, or Haskell)?

~~~
joezydeco
Cross-connection: Some of the early arcade video titles from Bally/Midway that
were designed by Nutting Associates (including Robby Roto and Gorf) were
written in Forth. There you go.

------
tumes
Awesome, awesome project, but for the purist please keep in mind that
8-direction joysticks can be a bit tricky on games that were built for a
4-direction joystick. For example, I popped a convertible 4/8 direction
joystick into my home cabinet because Ms. Pac-Man is nearly unplayable with a
purely 8-direction stick.

Just a caveat though, this project is definitely a great, inexpensive arcade-
at-home solution.

~~~
Falling3
For those of us who don't know, what's the difference between an 8 and a 4
(besides the obvious)?

~~~
joezydeco
Games like Pac-Man expect the joystick to read Up,Down,Left or Right only.

8-Way joysticks either output combinations of the two directions
(Left+Up=Northwest), or totally unique outputs that read as nothing to the
4-way game.

In either situation, gameplay gets clumsy or non-operational when the
diagonals are hit. And some people like smoothly rotating the stick from Left
to Up, let's say. That would look like Left...Idle...Up to Pac-Man. And that
means certain doom if a ghost is behind you.

------
patrickk
Very nice. I posted up a similar-ish project earlier today, a raspberry pi
gaming emulator stuffed into a gameboy case:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5867562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5867562)

------
bargl
This project just made me smile. I know it's semi-impractical and there are
easier ways to do this, but what a fun little project.

How about a little Mortal Kombat on here with 2 controllers? That'd be a cool
extension to this guy.

~~~
Ecio78
Even better a dual Killer Instict cabinet: a guaranted way of destroying both
your controllers :-)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0RJDsH1D8g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0RJDsH1D8g)

------
chameleon_skin
The all-in-one controller+computer housing is neat, but in terms of the
software setup, is there any advantage to following the instructions in the
post rather than using the RetroPie SD card image?

[http://blog.petrockblock.com/download/retropie-project-
image...](http://blog.petrockblock.com/download/retropie-project-image/)

------
nutmeg
I have the PiMAME image ready to go at home, but after reading this I think
I'll try out the Pi Store
([http://store.raspberrypi.com/projects](http://store.raspberrypi.com/projects))
on my existing Raspbian install first.

~~~
SSilver2k2
Also you can use the PiMAME installer script on top of any Raspbian install,
rather than using the image.

Installer available on github:
[https://github.com/ssilverm/pimame_installer](https://github.com/ssilverm/pimame_installer)

~~~
nutmeg
Thanks!

------
rvbd
Pretty darn cool! Was looking for a good way to pair the Pi with hardware
controllers like this.

Also now that we have a good hardware tutorial, if anyone is interested I have
a detailed instruction on how I get retropie/retroarch working here
[http://www.codingepiphany.com/2013/03/27/raspberry-pi-
retro-...](http://www.codingepiphany.com/2013/03/27/raspberry-pi-retro-gaming-
mania-part-1-retropieretroarch/)

------
bluedino
Perfect use for the Pi I have collecting dust (played with it for a few days).
Someone should sell a turnkey box to plug your TV into.

~~~
pchristensen
Doesn't the Pi have HDMI out?

~~~
TylerE
If you really want to retrogame properly, you need to track down an old-school
giant CRT. 32-36" is about right.

------
kayoone
cool hacking project and also portable! Very low-cost aswell.

I just hook my phone up to the TV with HDMI and play emulator games with a PS3
controller to have basically the same experience so its not for me, but a
smartphone is obvioulsy in a different league when it comes to price :)

~~~
thoughtpalette
Do you use the PS3 Controllers via Bluetooth? Or does the USB connection work?

Looking into installing RetroPie soon and I have those controllers laying
around but I don't have a BlueTooth dongle.

------
zaf
Thank you for writing the code and sharing it - super useful for many projects
I'm sure!

------
duked
that's really great ! Can anyone comment on what type of emulation works well
? I assume neogeo should work fine but I'm worried about CPS1/CPS2 and can't
imagine CPS3 working at all (I mean at 30 fps with sound).

~~~
SSilver2k2
CPS1 can work depending on the game. CPS2 has not worked for me except for
D&D.

NeoGeo games work extremely well with GNGeo.

Playstation games work great with PCSX_reARMed.

SNES games work great with PiSNES.

Genesis emulation is working ok with DGEN

~~~
duked
thanks a lot that's very useful I'll try GNGeo whenever I have some free time.

